# Engine Brake?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so Ive got my Brute in the shop getting re-jetted and it seems like the belt is too tight. As soon as you put it in gear it starts to creep, and it doesnt wanna go in nuetral just kinda skips from high to reverse. They claim its not the belt tension but that its just the engine brake fork stuck and keeping the clutch engaged. Is this a possability, because I have my engine brake unplugged. I would think that spring inside would keep it from doing anything without it being hooked up. The thing is I dont have any idea how to adjust belt tension and they said they adjusted it when they rebuilt the engine and I just wanna make sure they arent trying to get out of fixing there mistake of over tightening it in the first place.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope....belt is too tight.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Nope....belt is too tight.


Agreed...unless there is something wrong with the engine brake that would keep it rolled-over and engaged part way. Could always remove the unit from the housing and see how it is. You could also reach-in and manualy work the fork and see if its binding or stuck, but I have never heard of one being stuck enough to overcome the primary spring pressure. Its way more likely they have the deflection set well under 22mms like Bootlegger says.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah thats kinda what I figured, they havent really been trustworthy at any other point in this process why start now. Im really getting tired of taking this thing back to them, its been in 3 times since the rebuild with less than 30miles on it and it hasnt ran right since they finished it. Wouldnt be that bad if it wasnt a 120mile round trip drive each time.


----------

